# Accès à certains sites impossible...



## zeligator (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Je vous explique vite fait mon problème, du moins celui de mon amie, moi-même étant plus doué sur un pc que sur un mac, d'où ma question..
Depuis quelques temps, certains sites (ventepr****, FaceB***, amaz**) sont inaccessibles depuis son imac (je nai pas le modèle en tête, mais c'est un modèle 24 pouces qui a deux ans et 1/2) , et je ne trouve pas la raison..
Jai fait un nettoyage de son historique, jai installé Firefox pour tester et voir si cela venait de lexplorateur internet, rien ny fait, les sites restent inaccessibles..Aucuns messages derreurs apparaît, il se passe juste rien , la barre internet commence à se remplir puis sarrête
Par contre, si je teste de mon pc je nai aucuns problèmes à me connecter dessus, et cela fonctionne parfaitement avec lipad aussi..
Petite précision, qui a peut être son importance,  jai un petit gars de deux ans qui samuse souvent à venir fourrer ses petites mains sur le clavier de maman quand elle a le dos tourné, donc peut-être quil aurait réussi à bloquer quelque chose
Un grand merci pour vos avis éclairés
Cordialement
Stéphane


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'imagine que ca marche bien dans une autre session ?
Aller faire un tour dans Préférences système / Sécurité / Coupe feu / avancé pour vérifier que rien n'est bloqué.


Pour le petit bonhomme de 2 ans, lui créer une session dédiée non admin serait une bonne chose, *et* protéger la session de la maman aussi


----------



## zeligator (24 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour la réponse
Je vais jeter un &#339;il ce soir, mais je crois avoir déjà fouillé par la, et je n&#8217;avais rien vu de bloqué..
Que veux tu dire dans une autre session? 
Ce qui est assez incompréhensible, c&#8217;est que parfois ces mêmes sites vont remarcher quelques temps, avant de se rebloquer.
j'ai fait un ou deux tests débits/bande passante histoire de, elle est à 25 MB en down et 5MB en upload.. (fibre optique + wifi)
Bref, je me demande à la finale si une restauration complète(reformatage et reinstallation) ne serait pas la meilleure chose à faire&#8230;
Je présume que parfois ca peut planter aussi un mac non? Ou ca n'est reservé qu'aux utilisateurs windows? 

Quand au petit bonhomme, il sait depuis peu que maintenant c&#8217;est séjour au coin voir plus si affinité au cas ou il désire encore faire mumuse avec le Mac à maman..


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2012)

Preférences système / compte / le gros + pour créer une nouvelle session non admin.

Ca sert pour tester certains logiciels "qui plantent" : si le pb se reproduit dans la 2e session on va rechercher une cause globale (OS, application); si au contraire pas de pb dans cette 2e session on va chercher une cause locale (fichiers .plist corrompus par exemple).

Pour le ptit bonhomme, je persiste et signe qu'il ne devrait pas s'approcher d'une session admin ouverte. Donc protéger cette session (mot de passe au démarrage et mot de passe exigé pour sortir l'écran de la veille). [aller faire un tour dans Préférences système / Sécurité / général]

Autrement il y a tjs la commande Réinitialiser Safari; son utilisation m'apparait ici limitée vu que tu as le même pb avec Firefox.

Tu peux faire des choses basiques, vérifier que tout est à jour (OS) et réparer les permissions (_via_ Utilitaires de disque).


Et non, un Mac ça ne plante pas. Les plantages c'est Win.


----------



## zeligator (24 Janvier 2012)

super, j'essaye ca ce soir
Merci pour ces conseils précis 
Je reviens ce soir avec les résultats....

Je vais lui dire de mettre un mot de passe, c'est vrai que ca simplifiera les choses..

Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas l'habitude pour les "Ca ne plante pas", 20 ans de pcs ca use son homme...


----------



## zeligator (24 Janvier 2012)

Bon, je viens de faire les tests du mac directement..
Il n'y a rien de bloqué dans le pare feu, tout est sur automatique

Ensuite, j'ai crée une cession non admin de test, rebooté la machine, et relancé un des sites qui ne marche pas, toujours rien, on reste bloqué sur la barre de progression bleue au environ de la moitié..

edit : pour info, je viens de jeter un oeil, son mac est en osx 10.5.8

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h52 ----------

Je viens de lancer une réparation des permissions, et j'ai aussi vérifié le disque, tout est ok...
Je ne vois plus trop quoi faire.
Ca se restore comment un mac? Je présume que tout est effacé et qu'il faut tout sauver sur un disque externe (Photos, vidéos...
On a hésité un moment donné à upgrader à un OS plus récent, vous pensez que cela pourrait être la solution? Quand on upgrade le système garde les configurations et fichiers d'origine ou bien tout disparait aussi? 
Quel upgrade est possible par rapport à sa version 10.5.8?
Un grand merci

Stephane


----------



## daffyb (24 Janvier 2012)

et du coté des DNS, ça donne quoi ?
ça donne quoi ici :
http://69.171.228.14


----------



## zeligator (24 Janvier 2012)

idem, ca reste bloqué au 3/4 ce coup ci...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

Je suis allé jeter un oeil dans le fichier hosts, RAS il me semble



bash-3.2# cat /etc/hosts
##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1	localhost
255.255.255.255	broadcasthost
::1             localhost 
fe80::1%lo0	localhost
bash-3.2#


----------



## daffyb (24 Janvier 2012)

commence par faire une update 10.5.8 combo


----------



## zeligator (24 Janvier 2012)

ok merci, je vais essayer ca demain, mais elle est déja en 10.5.8 non?


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2012)

oui, mais ça n'empêche.
Repasser en une couche l'ensemble des mises à jours de 10.5.0 à 10.5.8 peut parfois résoudre des problèmes


----------



## zeligator (25 Janvier 2012)

Elle est déja en 10.5.8, pas en 0..
Je vais regarder pour refaire la mise à jour au cas ou
Et sinon je vais essayer de bidouiller dans les DNS et mettre un 8.8.8.8 pour voir.. 
Sinon, j'hésitais à lui prendre la version Snow Leopard 10.6
..


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2012)

relit ma phrase


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> relit ma phrase


Traduction : daffyb d'appliquer la màj *combo* 10.5.8 même si tu es déjà en 10.5.8.
L'application de la màj combo permet de temps en temps de régler des problèmes


----------



## zeligator (25 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses, viens juste de rentrer, et la, sans rien faire, trois sites sur quatre remarchent..
C'est à rien n'y comprendre..
Je vais appliquer la mise à jour combo, de toute facon si c'est comme la dernière fois, cela va fonctionner aujourd'hui et replanter demain...
Je viendrais avec des news dès que possible
En tout cas, merci pour la réactivité, ça fait plaisir!


----------



## zeligator (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Bon, ben de retour pour de nouvelles mésaventures...
Après avoir installé Lion sur le vieux léopard, grâce à votre aide, tout a marché quelques temps
Et puis, depuis peu, à nouveau de nombreux sites (météo, amazon etc..) sont inaccessibles...comme avant...
La barre de chargement de safari se charge en bleu à moitié, et puis plus rien...
J'ai tout testé, reinitialisé le modem, contacté Darty pour voir si il y'avait un blocage physique du coté de la box (mais rien, puisque tous ces sites marchent sur mon pc et sur l'ipad en wifi), testé le signal wifi qui marche très bien et est très rapide sur tous les sites qui daignent marcher.. J'ai aussi effectué les réparations des permissions via l'utilitaire de disque, re-testé avec firefox (les mêmes sites ne fonctionnent pas non plus avec lui..), reinitialisé Safari..
C'est à rien n'y comprendre..
Si quelqu'un a une suggestion...

Un grand merci d'avance

Steph


----------



## zeligator (27 Mars 2012)

Bon, ben j'ai essayé de créer un nouvel utilisateur, non admin, aucuns changements..
On dirait vraiment que quelque chose bloque l'accès, car le reste du surf est si rapide et limpide..
Incompréhensible..


----------



## zeligator (1 Avril 2012)

Personne n'a une ch'tite idée? Une réinstallation totale?


----------

